# Fishing video



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

My buddy and I filmed this a while ago, back in November. Bonus points to the people who can correctly guess which two lakes this was filmed on.

Anyways, I narrated the video and fished in it, as well. I'm actually working on a book about fishing and a lot of the narration is me paraphrasing some quotes from my fishing book.

Thought y'all might like it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Spence that was cool! I like your style! I wish I had a way with words like you do


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I also like your creative camera skills.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

swbuckmaster said:


> Spence that was cool! I like your style! I wish I had a way with words like you do


Thanks! I really appreciate the compliment!

I'm gonna try and post a few quotes from my fishing book here in a few days, as well. Same vein as the narration I did for the video.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

swbuckmaster said:


> I also like your creative camera skills.


Those skills would belong to my producer/cinematographer extraordinaire Preston Lange. We're currently working on some more videos right now, as well as an entire series of stuff. And, a huge project for the summer. Gonna have some really cool stuff soon.


----------

